# Feeding multiple dogs at the same time



## Irishman (May 13, 2011)

Cesar Milan was feeding several dogs at once on one of his videos. I'm not a big Cesar fan, but this was pretty cool. One of my Aussies has stubby legs and doesn't run fast, and is probably a few pounds too heavy now. My biggest and smallest Aussies don't have any weight issues. I feed them together, and they don't have any problems eating around each other. They will, however, mix and match, eating randomly out of each other's bowls. I want to try some diet modifications, and observing results only works if I can determine that the results are from a specific change. It's a real pain to separate them all while feeding, but I can do this if no other option is appealing. Also, up until now I've been just setting their food outside in the morning so they can eat and do their business before I have to go to work. I feed them once per day unless they get hungry again, which is rare. I'm thinking to switch to a partial feeding in the morning and another at night with raw meat/bones. I would like them to eat their food quickly once I set it out, so I can observe who eats how much. Since I've never required this of them, I'm not sure how to make the transition. 

How does everyone handle morning feedings? My dogs usually have to go immediately upon waking, so I would assume I'd let them do their business, and then set out their food. I'll watch them eat, and pick up their bowls. However, I don't want to starve them if they don't eat it quickly.

Feeding advice is appreciated!


----------



## Labmom4 (Feb 1, 2011)

Glad to hear you're switching up the food Irishman. I think you'll be very pleased with the results. I also think feeding twice a day is ideal. 
For feeding, I feed in the kitchen, all the dogs know their 'places' and each runs to it when they know I'm about to feed. I put the puppy on a tie-down, because she's obnoxious and I dont want Gracie biting her face off  I scoop the measured amount into each bowl in the pantry, then I ask Remy to sit, feed him, then the puppy, then Gracie. Because Gracie has minor food issues, she sits about 10 feet away from the others. I supervise them all and they inhale it in about 2 seconds. 
Thats my feeding routine


----------



## theyogachick (Aug 2, 2009)

I am lucky that neither Gracie or Gizmo have food issues. 

I mix their food, put Gizmo's down and let him get started. Then I put Gracie's down. They each about 5 feet from one another and they are right ourside the kitchen.

I feed Gizmo first because Gracie will not eat if he isn't eating.

They eat twice a day, about 12 hours apart.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

We have 3, who eat PMR. The Border Collies can eat in the same room if Leo decides to not eat outside(which is his favorite as he loves the patio!) But other wise Rhett is tethered to the chair in the living room, Brody, the puggie eats in the kitchen, blocked off from the other 2, it allows him to eat slower as he doesnt feel like he has to scarf it down! Nice days Leo goes outside and waits for me, other wise he waits for me just out of reach of Rhett and they eat side by side!


And I agree with Teri, I really believe your going to see a HUGE improvement in EVERYONE'S coat, skin, and over all health!!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

My two dogs eat together twice-a-day. Sometimes, we have five dogs eating together, which requires supervision because one of them is a leisurely eater who is easily distracted and inclined to wander off. That opportunity is too much for Esther to resist.

Otherwise, my two inhale their food and then check each orders bowls to make sure nothing was missed.

Nothing has ever been missed.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Mine are separated. Pip is a mild food guarder, although when it was just him and Maisy I fed them in the same room with no problems. The bigger problem is that Maisy is easily distracted by shiny things and Squash and Pip eat fast, so I really don't want or need to set up a situation where they might argue over her food. So Pip baby gated in the kitchen, Maisy in the living room, and Squash in his crate. It's just part of the morning routine.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

All four of mine eat together within a 3 ft square area. I have 4 mats that I put down. Each dog goes to their mat and goes into a down-stay. I put down their food. Give them a release cue and off they go to their own dish. One dog inhales his food, one eats more slowly. I watch them eat and give the "leave it" command if the quicker ones try to get into one of the slower one's dishes. Works great. None of my dogs are resource guarders even two are rescues from a hoarder.


----------



## Charis (Jul 12, 2009)

I feed in my dog's crates. I do it mostly to continually associate the crate with positive things (neither dog dislikes the crate but I don't want any disliking to start for any reason). Also they eat out of kong wobblers (so their dispensers look identical) so I don't know if they have switched if I look away so the crates keep them from switching. Sierra eats half the amount Misty does so all the more reason to keep them from switching. I find crates work the best to keep the dogs separate and helps the maintenance of my training.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

Mine eat in the kitchen together. However, they each have a place where their bowl goes down, and I feed in a specific order so everyone knows which bowl belongs to who.


----------

